# Excellent plane...



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. What types of projects are you using them on?


----------



## speakerscott (Nov 22, 2007)

I only bought the flat one. I built a staircase where I had to come back and add some Kreg pocket hole screws and plugs. I bought the cranked neck chisel and plane to help get those plugs flush with the existing finished wood. I don't have enough room to use a flush cut saw or sand….so I was pretty stuck on how to do it.

Scott


----------

